# ATM ate my Ulster Bank Cashcard last week but got sent a Visa Debitcard replacement



## Romero (19 Jan 2010)

Hi 

So last Thursday an Ulsterbank ATM card ate my Cashcard so I ran the lost cards section got through to the UK and they said I would have a replacement card by today which I got, but when I looked at the card I actually got issues with a Ulsterbank Visa Debit card! 

I rang their helpdesk to find out why this happened?  Have they stopped issuing ATM cashcards?  The guy from the north didn't have a clue so he just put me back onto the UK helpdesk who said they were replacing all Maestro Cards, I told him that all the cashcard had on the back was Cirrus printed on it and he said they were replacing these with the Visa Debit card as well, but I don't think he had a clue about Ulster Bank.

So ,  have Ulster Bank stopped issuing ATM Cashcards?  Should I just hold onto it?  I know the charge for this goes up to €5 from €2.50 as its a combined Atm/Laser card.   Any other hidden charges or issues with this card?  Or should I look for my Cashcard back?

Thanks in advance any advice appreciated


----------



## pudds (19 Jan 2010)

*Re: ATM ate my Ulster Bank Cashcard last week but got sent a Visa Debitcard replaceme*

Hold on to it as you now have the benefit of Visa Debit Card, well worth the extra €2.50 duty.  Wish they would hurry up and replace mine


----------



## Corcaigh abu (19 Jan 2010)

*Re: ATM ate my Ulster Bank Cashcard last week but got sent a Visa Debitcard replaceme*

The DEBIT card is so much better than the old cash card.  I have one and i think it is great.  No bills or charges - fantastic!  I  cut up the credit card.

I would hold on to it as well but i think you get charged €5 stamp duty.


----------



## markpb (19 Jan 2010)

*Re: ATM ate my Ulster Bank Cashcard last week but got sent a Visa Debitcard replaceme*

My understanding (and I could be wrong) is that you pay the government charge on the part you use. If you never use it in a POS or online, you only pay the ATM card charge. If you never use it in an ATM, you only pay the credit/debit card charge. If you use it in both, you pay both.


----------



## pudds (19 Jan 2010)

*Re: ATM ate my Ulster Bank Cashcard last week but got sent a Visa Debitcard replaceme*



markpb said:


> My understanding (and I could be wrong) is that you pay the government charge on the part you use. If you never use it in a POS or online, you only pay the ATM card charge. If you never use it in an ATM, you only pay the credit/debit card charge. If you use it in both, you pay both.



yup I'm sure that's the situation allright.


----------



## Blackberry (19 Jan 2010)

*Re: ATM ate my Ulster Bank Cashcard last week but got sent a Visa Debitcard replaceme*



markpb said:


> My understanding (and I could be wrong) is that you pay the government charge on the part you use. If you never use it in a POS or online, you only pay the ATM card charge. If you never use it in an ATM, you only pay the credit/debit card charge. If you use it in both, you pay both.


 

Correct


----------



## Bgirl (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: ATM ate my Ulster Bank Cashcard last week but got sent a Visa Debitcard replaceme*

What is the difference between this card and a visa card thanks.


----------



## markpb (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: ATM ate my Ulster Bank Cashcard last week but got sent a Visa Debitcard replaceme*



Bgirl said:


> What is the difference between this card and a visa card thanks.



It is a visa card - it's tied to your (current) bank account instead of a credit account with a Visa Credit card.


----------



## rgfuller (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: ATM ate my Ulster Bank Cashcard last week but got sent a Visa Debitcard replaceme*

Here's the news page from the Ulsterbank Website explaining the change in card format:
[broken link removed]


----------



## Bgirl (26 Jan 2010)

*Re: ATM ate my Ulster Bank Cashcard last week but got sent a Visa Debitcard replaceme*

Thanks for that.  Mine should be here soon so as my laser expires end of Feb.


----------



## bullworth (26 Jan 2010)

*Re: ATM ate my Ulster Bank Cashcard last week but got sent a Visa Debitcard replaceme*



markpb said:


> My understanding (and I could be wrong) is that you pay the government charge on the part you use. If you never use it in a POS or online, you only pay the ATM card charge. If you never use it in an ATM, you only pay the credit/debit card charge. If you use it in both, you pay both.



I wonder . If you never used it in an atm yet took money as cashback at a POS is that viewed the same as using it at an ATM and incurring the ATM tax ?


----------

